# Penguin Island WA Sunday 10th Dec



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Ian, Hillary, Dave and I are heading in off Rockingham this Sunday. Not really sure what time yet - dependant on Dave's availability after a big night I believe ;-)

Anyone else in Perth area want to join us?

Ian, Hillary, Dave - any idea what time you want to launch?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

As much as I'd like to launch earlier, realistically I could make it there by 7:00 am.

Where exactly are we launching from, I'm not very familiar with the area but can read a street directory well enough to find most places (spent many years in Perth as a cab driver).


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi guys .. Justin, i spoke with Dave yesterday and he cant get there till 7 so i think we will meet then if thats OK with everyone .. Dave is going to ring me this arvo so if you guys could as well i can explain the meeting spot ..
Looking good ...   

Cheers Hilary


----------

